# VBulletin 4 Upgrade



## Nick (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Pretty soon I will be upgrading the forum to vBulletin version 4.x. This will provide a couple enhancements. I expect to have to work through a few issues during the migration so please bear with me as we go through this. 

Mostly, the styles will be adjusting slightly and I need to validate the gallery will still function correctly, as well as the RSS feeds. 

This will probably be sometime in the next month or so.  :beer:


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2012)

FYi, this will be happening probably early next week. I may lose some theme information temporarily, so please stay tuned


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Update; this is going to happen tonight after 7PM EST. 

I expect there to be some issues with the site once complete, some things I will need to check include: 

1. The image gallery might not function exactly correctly right away, but I'm not 100% sure
2. The styles for the page will likely be lost; at a minimum the header and the footer will probably break. 

The forums themselves, your logins. etc. should all work just fine.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2012)

The site was down for a little bit. I got very nervous. I was feeling very vulnerable.

Now it all looks a bit different, and I'm not sure I feel OK with that. This is a very stresful time.

Have fun, Nick. Don't spill beer on the server.


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't worry, this is the default vBulletin theme, will be working to get it back to normal or closer to what it was


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Working on the style updates now. Please let me know if you guys see anything really wonky.


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

This theme -> Morbid BLUE -> is a temp theme while I work on the other main one.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 11, 2012)

Where am I?


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

another dimension


----------



## Harvey (Jun 11, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Where am I?



Turns out you were right Andy - the end is near!


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

As luck would have it the styles didn't convert over as cleanly as I thought. I will be working on them but might not get it done tonight. thanks for your patience all!


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Just finished fixing Tapatalk and Spam prevention plugins. Now working on Photopost (the Gallery) and theme updates


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2012)

What the heck is Morbid Blue?


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Its just a template .... temporary until I get the other styles back. Its the name of the template 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

OK i put up a logo to try and minimize confusion about where everyone is 

There are still significant more styling changes to happen. This is just a base for now. At least the boards are working hehe


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to need better eye glasses.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

There is a modified theme, on the bottom right drop down you can try selecting Flue Blue (working) to see progress. 

Also I noticed the Article system blew apart so the news section is gone


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm going to need better eye glasses.



I'm sure Nick will get it all straightened out, but in the meantime you can select the "Winter (vB3 -> vB4 Conversion)" theme at the bottom of the page.  That makes the text a little bigger, and not so faint of a grey.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Why isn't it green anymore?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure Nick will get it all straightened out, but in the meantime you can select the "Winter (vB3 -> vB4 Conversion)" theme at the bottom of the page.  That makes the text a little bigger, and not so faint of a grey.
> 
> View attachment 6201


Thanks, us old blind people will appreciate that!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why isn't it green anymore?



It's winter again already.  Did you enjoy your summer?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it too early in the upgrade to ask where the "mark forum read" option is?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is it too early in the upgrade to ask where the "mark forum read" option is?



The same place it used to be.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you put the link back out of the thread to the forum back at the bottom, like it is at the top?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Can you put the link back out of the thread to the forum back at the bottom, like it is at the top?



That was the first thing I asked him for too...

You mean this:


Here:


Right?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The same place it used to be.
> 
> View attachment 6202



Thank, I thought it used to be under "Quick Links"

And I'm missing my "Administrative" and "Inline Mod" tabs.


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok, how do I hide the Daily Gear Deals Forum?  I must have done it when I first joined and can't remember.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

St Bear, from the New Posts page? I am researching that right now, I don't want those in there either. By the way, there was a tapatalk update with VB4 as well that allows me to hide the gear deals from the new stream on Tapatalk now as well, so I did that


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That was the first thing I asked him for too...
> 
> You mean this:
> View attachment 6204
> ...



Did you want it in both places or just one?


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, from the New Posts page.  Sorry, I just assume that everybody should automatically know what I'm talking about at all times.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

ok. I'll check into it. 

By the way, I have Summer working now, I had to move it underneath Winter as a child theme.


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> ok. I'll check into it.
> 
> By the way, I have Summer working now, I had to move it underneath Winter as a child theme.



Do we have to decide one or the other?  No more default that changes it for us?

I'm not complaining, just trying to figure out the nuances.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

No, I changed it for the full board manually before, but you _always _has the option to set it back to winter or summer via the drop down on the bottom left.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Did you want it in both places or just one?



Both places- that way you can read top to bottom (like me) or bottom to top, like an Australian.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Both places- that way you can read top to bottom (like me) or bottom to top, like an Australian.



Yes, both places, please.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thank, I thought it used to be under "Quick Links"
> 
> And I'm missing my "Administrative" and "Inline Mod" tabs.



Keep looking


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

OK we are "sort of" back on the Summer Theme. Getting there


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, New Posts will no longer show gear deals

http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?do=getnew&contenttype=vBForum_Post&exclude=30


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you guys getting this for a default style --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/forum.php?dofbredirect=1&styleid=13


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Are you guys getting this for a default style --> http://forums.alpinezone.com/forum.php?dofbredirect=1&styleid=13




that link took me to facebook


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> that link took me to facebook



Same here


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 12, 2012)

Facebook here, too.
And my Winter Retro theme just changed back to summer.
I blame Zuckerberg


----------



## Abubob (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Working on the style updates now. Please let me know if you guys see anything really wonky.



Type too tiny! Must - avert - eyes! ow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2012)

My phone does not like the new version.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> My phone does not like the new version.



Mines not the mobile version. Hopefully it isn't on my iPad!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> My phone does not like the new version.



Seems to work okay with Tapatalk, but it doesn't look like it's autodetecting if you're using a mobile browser.  At least mine didn't.  I was able to go down to the bottom left and select the mobile theme, which appears to work pretty well.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah mobile detect is off right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harvey (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't looked on my phone, but in my opinion the new look is very appealing. Nice work Nick.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 12, 2012)

Harvey44 said:


> Turns out you were right Andy - the end is near!



The end is here. Well at least until someone else posts.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice Nick!

Check out www.skiervillage.com another ski forum using the same software.....the admin over there has worked out most of the bugs, she is pretty good at tweaking v 4 it appears....might give you a few ideas to check it out.... much smaller forum tho with much less traffic.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks HRStrat! This is the same software we had before; just a newer version of it. There are some advantages and updates I will post about it in a bit. 

I have some more styles coming up soon (hint hint) but I will always leave these default ones for those who just can't enough of the Retro AZ


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

Just made another tweak so that the post signature doesn't fall below the User profile on the left side. That was making the posts much larger than they needed to be.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

Photopost has been updated and the Gallery link is now in the nav bar at the top


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Seems to work okay with Tapatalk, but it doesn't look like it's autodetecting if you're using a mobile browser.  At least mine didn't.  I was able to go down to the bottom left and select the mobile theme, which appears to work pretty well.



I might prefer that actually since the autodetect was causing issues for ipad users (ahem, o3jeff)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> I might prefer that actually since the autodetect was causing issues for ipad users (ahem, o3jeff)



Then it would be nice if there was an easy way to return back to the full site from the mobile site.  I used to switch back to full sometimes to do certain things by changing the user agent, but the way it is now once you go to the mobile there no easy way to switch back.  There needs to be a link to change back to the full theme.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 12, 2012)

i would like the mobile site back please.


----------



## Nick (Jun 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i would like the mobile site back please.



I will try to look at that tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks good on lap top Nick,i'm like what your doing is positive thing. I just wish mobile 1 wad better. It is better then yesterday morning, if it helps i'm using Android phone takes longer to get get on fourms now fyi.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Then it would be nice if there was an easy way to return back to the full site from the mobile site.  I used to switch back to full sometimes to do certain things by changing the user agent, but the way it is now once you go to the mobile there no easy way to switch back.  There needs to be a link to change back to the full theme.



I should look before I type, there's already a link for the full site at the bottom of the mobile site.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i would like the mobile site back please.



Have you tried setting it to the mobile theme at the bottom left of the page?  It seems like it stays set to the mobile site once you do it.  There's also an option to switch back if you want to.

The new mobile site is way better than the old one, I might even like it better than using Tapatalk....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Have you tried setting it to the mobile theme at the bottom left of the page?  It seems like it stays set to the mobile site once you do it.  There's also an option to switch back if you want to.
> 
> The new mobile site is way better than the old one, I might even like it better than using Tapatalk....



Hopefully that option will stay once he switches it over to detect mobile devices.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

I can remove mobile detect device and add a link at the bottom of the mobile theme to revert back to full theme. I did that before but it never worked because the mobile detect device would force it to stay on the mobile theme.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> I can remove mobile detect device and add a link at the bottom of the mobile theme to revert back to full theme. I did that before but it never worked because the mobile detect device would force it to stay on the mobile theme.



That would be good, the iPad on the full site in pretty nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> I can remove mobile detect device and add a link at the bottom of the mobile theme to revert back to full theme. I did that before but it never worked because the mobile detect device would force it to stay on the mobile theme.



The link is already there, and works nicely without the auto-detect.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 13, 2012)

The new format is horrible.


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> The new format is horrible.



What don't you like about it, I might be able to make some adjustments. It's still a work in progress. I'm trying to mimic what we had before as much as possible.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Keep looking



They still have,'t appeared yet? Can you look into it for me on your lunch?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They still have,'t appeared yet? Can you look into it for me on your lunch?


Sure, in the meantime keep looking...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> What don't you like about it, I might be able to make some adjustments. It's still a work in progress. I'm trying to mimic what we had before as much as possible.



 Tiny light colored lettering, small headings that don't stand out & 4 crappy concert pictiures above the forums for a start. This on a 19" monitor.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2012)

Can you put the cookie crumb links back at the bottom of each discussion?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Can you put the cookie crumb links back at the bottom of each discussion?



He assures me that he's working on it


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Can you put the cookie crumb links back at the bottom of each discussion?



I just did it a few seconds ago 

I think I can also tweak it so it is above the quick edit box. Right now it is right above the footer.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Tiny light colored lettering, small headings that don't stand out & 4 crappy concert pictiures above the forums for a start. This on a 19" monitor.


The default theme definitely sucks. Change it to one of the others (I like winter Retro) and you'll be much happier. There's a theme drop down box at the bottom of every page that lets you select. Once you do it stays that way unless Nick forces a change.


----------



## marcski (Jun 13, 2012)

What happened to the time stamps on the last post box?? Those are very helpful.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> I just did it a few seconds ago
> 
> I think I can also tweak it so it is above the quick edit box. Right now it is right above the footer.



Up higher would be better.  In the past they were just under the thread.  TGR has a nice layout with less wasted space than I currently have here.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> The new format is horrible.



Just wait a bit, there's an updated layout in the works that I think is going to look really nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

marcski said:


> What happened to the time stamps on the last post box?? Those are very helpful.



What do you mean?  I'm seeing time stamps??


----------



## marcski (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What do you mean?  I'm seeing time stamps??



Not when I browse using Nick's New Post link without gear forum:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/search.php?searchid=5312


----------



## Nick (Jun 13, 2012)

For some reason the link doesn't work for me marcski. Are you clicking the link under forum --> new posts? I see timestamps there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The default theme definitely sucks. Change it to one of the others (I like winter Retro) and you'll be much happier. There's a theme drop down box at the bottom of every page that lets you select. Once you do it stays that way unless Nick forces a change.


Thanks.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2012)

major technical glitch here.


how am i supposed to +1 other people's posts!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> major technical glitch here.
> View attachment 6212
> 
> how am i supposed to +1 other people's posts!



"Plus 1" or "+ one"


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> "Plus 1" or "+ one"


+1 x2


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 15, 2012)

Regarding the style, Retro Winter looks good when reading a post. The "New Post" page style absolutely sucks. Those big honking icons are terrible (what do the different colors represent? it is not intuitive...). And it is simply hard to scan thread topics. Very hard on the eyes and I have very good vision and have never had any eye problems. I've seen this style on other forums. I stopped browsing Epic when they went to VB4. Hopefully the thread browse style can be upgraded to be more easy to read. Like I noted, thread view looks great in Winter Retro.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Regarding the style, Retro Winter looks good when reading a post. The "New Post" page style absolutely sucks. Those big honking icons are terrible (what do the different colors represent? it is not intuitive...). And it is simply hard to scan thread topics. Very hard on the eyes and I have very good vision and have never had any eye problems. I've seen this style on other forums. I stopped browsing Epic when they went to VB4. Hopefully the thread browse style can be upgraded to be more easy to read. Like I noted, thread view looks great in Winter Retro.



I have an entirely new style in the works that I think is much cleaner. The problem with retro is it does its best to mimic what was in vb3 but as you noticed some pages don't work. The new theme should be out in the next week or two but I will leave the Retro themes as options for those who don't want to go back!

Thanks for the detailed analysis River, that's what I was hoping to see! I will see if I can look at the other pages you mentioned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcski (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been using the mobile version on my phone since the upgrade.  I think the mobile version is very good.  However, is there a way that vBull can put a hot link to an embedded video instead of just coming up blank?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> I might prefer that actually since the autodetect was causing issues for ipad users (ahem, o3jeff)



Thanks, the full site on the iPad is nice. My only complaint is on the mobile site, is there a "New Post" link? If it's there can someone tell me where it is?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, the full site on the iPad is nice. My only complaint is on the mobile site, is there a "New Post" link? If it's there can someone tell me where it is?



Click on the icon with 9 little squares in it, at the top-right of the page:


You'll get to a screen that looks like this:



Click on the What's New icon.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

um, how do i get mobile version? my iphone keeps coming up with full version


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> um, how do i get mobile version? my iphone keeps coming up with full version



From the full version change the theme (bottom right of the page) to "Default Mobile Style".


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> From the full version change the theme (bottom right of the page) to "Default Mobile Style".



ah, thanks.  

i don't like the new mobile version, please reinstate the old one.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Click on the icon with 9 little squares in it, at the top-right of the page:
> View attachment 6221
> 
> You'll get to a screen that looks like this:
> ...



Thanks Bvibert, thats what I was looking for. I just thought that thing was a decoration up there.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ah, thanks.
> 
> i don't like the new mobile version, please reinstate the old one.



Full of complaints today, huh?

I don't think going back to the old one is a possibility, it's a function of the newer forum software version.

For me the new mobile site is the best part of the new software version, the new full site I can take or leave.  I've been using it over Tapatalk, which I had been using as a slightly better alternative to the old mobile site.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks Bvibert, thats what I was looking for. I just thought that thing was a decoration up there.



Yeah, that icon isn't very intuitive at all.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Full of complaints today, huh?
> 
> I don't think going back to the old one is a possibility, it's a function of the newer forum software version.
> 
> For me the new mobile site is the best part of the new software version, the new full site I can take or leave.  I've been using it over Tapatalk, which I had been using as a slightly better alternative to the old mobile site.



nobody pays attention to compliments.

as for new mobile, there is too much space and unneeded details.  i liked the old one in that it was a concise list of new posts.  now i can see 1.25 new posts on the first screen -


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> nobody pays attention to compliments.
> 
> as for new mobile, there is too much space and unneeded details.  i liked the old one in that it was a concise list of new posts.  now i can see 1.25 new posts on the first screen -
> 
> View attachment 6224



I can see that being annoying.  I don't use the new posts search, so it really doesn't bother me.  When I'm looking through the different forums I appreciate the added detail that wasn't there on the old version.  Also, get a bigger screen, I can see 3-4 posts on my Razr.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can see that being annoying.  I don't use the new posts search, so it really doesn't bother me.  When I'm looking through the different forums I appreciate the added detail that wasn't there on the old version.  Also, get a bigger screen, I can see 3-4 posts on my Razr.



It would be nice if the gear deal posts weren't in there though...


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It would be nice if the gear deal posts weren't in there though...



+1
..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It would be nice if the gear deal posts weren't in there though...





gmcunni said:


> +1
> ..



I thought Nick said he found a patch to make them not show up.  Maybe he just hasn't had a chance to install it yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I thought Nick said he found a patch to make them not show up.  Maybe he just hasn't had a chance to install it yet?



now he changes diapers instead of web sites. . .  LOLOLOL


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ah, thanks.
> 
> i don't like the new mobile version, please reinstate the old one.



I don't even get the moble version of the site on my iPhone ever since the upgrade. How do I get it back?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I don't even get the moble version of the site on my iPhone ever since the upgrade. How do I get it back?



See this:



bvibert said:


> From the full version change the theme (bottom right of the page) to "Default Mobile Style".


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

Nick is purposely leaving the mobile device autodetect disabled (for now at least), because it was causing some problems (mostly making o3jeff whine).

Once you change it to the mobile theme it will stay that way unless you click on the "Full Site" link.  It may revert back if you clear your cookies too, I'd imagine.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Brian

I like that is not set to auto detect. This way I can have my phone set to the noble theme and my iPad set to the regular theme


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> (mostly making o3jeff whine).



I got nothing on that gmcunni dude! lol


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> I like that is not set to auto detect. This way I can have my phone set to the noble theme and my iPad set to the regular theme



Another one that just gets "it".


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> i got nothing on that gmcunni dude! Lol


. Qft .


----------



## bvibert (Jun 18, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> I like that is not set to auto detect. This way I can have my phone set to the noble theme and my iPad set to the regular theme


The thing I don't like about is that its not intuitive to most people that there even is a mobile site, let alone how to get to it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I think I'm starting to like the pictures at the top of the forums better.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> major technical glitch here.
> View attachment 6212
> 
> how am i supposed to +1 other people's posts!



Fixed!


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> now he changes diapers instead of web sites. . .  LOLOLOL



Very true haha. I had three back to back this morning. Changed one, then he pooped, then changed, then pooped again, the third one stuck for about an hour before it had to be changed. hahaha.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Mobile style has AZ logo now instead of default Vbulletin logo


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Working on that. I can't seem to find where to exclude the forum from that search. I have it fixed on all themes except mobile right now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

I might be able to make more adjustments to the mobile theme later but to be honest I have a few other things I'm finishing up working on first ... maybe later in the summer, unless it's really quick like line height adjustments or something but no way can I get around to a redesign. I can do some searches and see if other mobile themes exist. I might be able to find the one we had before ro a similar version then users can pick which one they want. 

Personally, I think the new one is much better, largely because the icon size is finger pressable now. The old one drove me crazy in that I would regularly click on the wrong post because of my fat fingers haha


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Fixed!



ty


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2012)

next on my list of dislikes is how photos show up.. i like the old way when you linked a pic with a URL and it showed up "regular" in the message body vs. now it is like a thumbnail you have to click to really view.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2012)

ah, i see, nevermind, i just noticed the "​Retrieve remote file and reference locally" feature and if you turn it off it works the old way.

sorry to have bother you.

testing to confirm -


----------



## Nick (Jun 20, 2012)

Mobile style should no longer show gear deals


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ty



+1


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Mobile style should no longer show gear deals



Thank you.  I am pretty happy with the mobile version now.  Much improved over the old one.


----------



## marcski (Jun 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> ah, i see, nevermind, i just noticed the "​Retrieve remote file and reference locally" feature and if you turn it off it works the old way.
> 
> sorry to have bother you.
> 
> testing to confirm -



That confirmation pic is just....great on so many levels.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 27, 2012)

I wish the new mobile version surpressed signatures


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> I wish the new mobile version surpressed signatures



Did the old one?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did the old one?


i believe it did.  i know m sig didn't show when i posted from mobile version.


----------



## Rikka (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice new look!


----------

